# This is awful, not proud to be Canadian right now



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

As stated above I am so angry, the very least they could have done is be humane about it....
100 sled dogs killed in B.C. âmassacreâ - thestar.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

I only skim read it as it F**ks me off.

Man and his greed for money taking twats on tours without any thought going into it. 

Im not suprised by it!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have always thought the idea of sledging with dogs in the snow would be great.
Not anymore
I think this should go out to the Tourist industry and all National papers of what actually goes on.
These people are just nothing but scum!! I hope what goes around comes around


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

And the guy who went through with it is trying to collect workers comp for post traumatic stress, he could have called the SPCA first instead of going through with it. Here the SPCA really would come and check it out they are pretty good...


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

jill3 said:


> I have always thought the idea of sledging with dogs in the snow would be great.
> Not anymore
> I think this should go out to the Tourist industry and all National papers of what actually goes on.
> These people are just nothing but scum!! I hope what goes around comes around


There are some good ones but I would go with a smaller company where the dogs are are not just for the business. I used to know a guy in Calgary and he took me on a sled ride with his dogs, but he lived in the city and his dogs competed and he did the rides for the neighbourhood kids to teach them not to tease his dogs worked wonderfully and didn't cost a dime ohhh six pence. I was 11 at the time


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> And *the guy who went through with it is trying to collect workers comp for post traumatic stress,* he could have called the SPCA first instead of going through with it. Here the SPCA really would come and check it out they are pretty good...


/facepalm/ like they really give a flying fig 

Its all about the money. No one could ever offer me enough money to slaughter these dogs. Post traumatic stress my backside!

Maybe those who took those stupid tours should be shown photos of the horror of what they financed has caused


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Its barbaric that this would happen, its barbaric that they brought in all these dogs for the Olympics 2010, I just want to ..................................


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I went cold reading this. It's mass murder and surely somebody should be charged with something I don't really know what else to say, except it's just barbaric that dogs can be killed like that when they're not wanted anymore. Could he have not called a rescue center in, appealed for homes on the radio or in the papers.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

What the @#$# could have done is contracted for the Olympics and then the dogs would have gone home after. Otherwise they could have approached sled dog people and for airfare adopted them out, there were lots of options IMO that were not attempted they made lots of money for that period of time the company and the idiot who did it are both responsible. You can always say No and report it...Jill


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

This is disgusting and highlights more ways in which dogs and other animals are abused in the name "entertainment" 

Poor dogs, RIP ...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

_This thread just enforces our belief that many people simply use dogs as a tool and nothing more. 

It's about time people realised A dog is for life and not just for profitable business ventures!_


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Zaros said:


> _This thread just enforces our belief that many people simply use dogs as a tool and nothing more.
> 
> It's about time people realised A dog is for life and not just for profitable business ventures!_


Couldn't agree with you more, I'll be watching this story along with the rest of the world. Lets hope they get this one right


----------

